# Sharp TV Remote



## gmagic (Jan 10, 2007)

One of the cone shaped wire battery terminals (-) is missing in the battery box for this Sharp brand tv remote. Is there a way to repair this? I've searched for a circuit diagram with no results. I have also stuffed some copper wire in that location with no success, so I'm guessing the missing terminal was connected to the circuit board. Anyone have some suggestions for how it can be repaired?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can buy a generic remote that can be setup to control the TV for less than $10, I wouldn't spend too much time working on this.


----------



## gmagic (Jan 10, 2007)

Your right, but we retired guys like the challenge of repairing original items if possible.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a challenge, but coming here asking "How do I do it?" is more of a challenge for everyone else here than it is for you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

ROTFLMAO! Right you are DoubleHelix.


----------



## gmagic (Jan 10, 2007)

I sense some hostility here, sorry I asked for help!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry, no hostility, we're just having a little fun at your expense. I'm sorry you took it wrong.

Do you know the history of the remote? Did it once work for you?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you can get it apart, it should become clear.

Usually there is only a couple of screws, but sometimes no screws at all.

The case clips together usually, needing gentle persuasion and a blunt knife.

If you have a digital camera or video camera, the remote IR LED becomes visible in the viewfinder of these usually. A simple way of testing if it actually goes.


----------



## karnak (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm like you gmagic, I like a challenge. Take the circuit board out, probably be a couple of screws holding it in and look for a solder connection where the spring used to be. If you're any good with a soldering pencil clean the solder till the hole opens up and use a steel spring. Straighten one end of the spring and use some emery cloth or fine sandpaper to get it clean and shiny and put it through the hole and solder it in place. Trim off any excess part of the spring that is sticking through the hole with a wire cutter and there ya go...


----------



## gmagic (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for your help in getting my tv remote to function again, especially Kiwiguy and Karnak. Fortunately, the broken off piece of wire was on the +/- side that completed the battery circuit and not the side that was soldered to the printed circuit board.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Well done!


----------



## karnak (Apr 25, 2005)

That should have been an easy fix then. Sorry bout the info overload. I have four teenage boys and if I must say, I've learned how to fix about anything over the years that they can tear up. I have a saying at my house, "If I can't fix it, it's BROKE."


----------



## katariaonnet (Mar 26, 2008)

Why not have a look at this visual on how to repair a TV Remote? How To Repair TV Remote - Video


----------



## sydmur (Mar 27, 2008)

you have many answers, with good advice, take it and be happy/

murray ph.d


----------

